# This weekend, it has been .....



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Mary, I am pea green with envy over your beautiful crew. I'd love to dive in the middle of them and give lots of hugs and kisses. Well done on helping Big Bill lose the weight. I'm sure he's feeling much better overall.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I am totally loving the pipsqueak in the front.... what a pose.
Bill is in good hands with you and your crew.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

FinnTastic said:


> I am totally loving the pipsqueak in the front.... what a pose.


i thought the same thing! that cutie looks like he/she can barely contain themselves long enough for the photo. how adorable!

and, wonderful job with Bill. i can't wait to see the final before/after photos.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

FinnTastic said:


> I am totally loving the pipsqueak in the front.... what a pose.


That would be Marshall, one of my other fosters.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations of Bill's fantastic progress-he looks great. Love your crew and the new foster Marshall is a doll.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If it wasn't for his sweet looking face, he would almost be unrecognizable. Good job!!! I hope he finds a very special family.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Go, Bill!!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana: Amazing job - congratulations!

(And I was thinking the same thing about the one in front--looks like he has such a great attitude!)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We actually have a home visit set up for Bill today....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie

Please let us know how the home visit for Bill goes-we ALL LOVE HIM!

I would love your recipe of exactly how you helped Bill lose all the weight-you are a MIRACLE WORKER!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bill looks great!!! as all your crew.. what a happy well behaved group!!! Marshall is too cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great work on getting Big Bill's weight down. I'll bet he feels great.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Now that's a picture of heaven!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is awesome! Well done Mary, you really have to share your secret. I hope the home visit goes well and the family understands his weight loss needs.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You've done such a wonderful job with him. He is simply gorgeous! Good luck today.

Marshall is a doll, too.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

No secret, Bill was on Purina Om and thyroid meds, we walked 2 miles a day. Im happy to say his home visit went well and he will begoing to his new home in the next couple of days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

That is so wonderful that the home visit went well and Bill is being adopted!
WOW!!

I think walking the 2 miles a day had a good deal to do with the weight loss!!

I know you will miss him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is great news! I am so happy for you and Bill. I know he'll be happy to settle into his forever home.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wonderful news!! Bill looks great and I'm sure he feels so much better! You did a great job! Thank you for helping him find his forever home.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Yah for Bill!!!!!! Could you please tell me who the dogs are in the photo. Who is the golden in the blue shirt?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

C's Mom said:


> Yah for Bill!!!!!! Could you please tell me who the dogs are in the photo. Who is the golden in the blue shirt?


Marshall- puppy
Bill
Cruiser-blue shirt
Houdini-red-in the back
Abbie-Blonde-in front of Houdini
Maggie


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> No secret, Bill was on Purina Om and thyroid meds, we walked 2 miles a day. Im happy to say his home visit went well and he will begoing to his new home in the next couple of days.


Wonderful!


----------

